# Extra Magic Hours - go or avoid those parks?



## krmlaw (Jan 29, 2010)

Not sure what we are going to do ... what do you do?


----------



## mrmarty91 (Jan 29, 2010)

I signed up for Tour Guide Mike one year and I believe his advice is to get there early for the extra hour but get out early.  You should arrive even before the park opens.  Otherwise, avoid.  Those parks are the most crowded for the remainder of the day.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 29, 2010)

I prefer to get an Extra Magical Hour of Sleep.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 29, 2010)

bnoble said:


> I prefer to get an Extra Magical Hour of Sleep.


Now *that's* a good idea! :hysterical: 

But I agree with mrmarty91, but only if you have a park hopper ticket.  Go early for the Magical Hour and stay until the park starts getting crowded.  Then hop over to another park for the rest of the day.  Or better yet, we often take a break in the afternoon so everyone isn't completely wiped out -- everyone seems to have a much better time that way.

If you don't have the hopper ticket, I personally would avoid avoid that park for the day.

Kurt


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 29, 2010)

We avoid the parks with early hours when possible as we don't get the early hour use ourselves and those parks do tend to be more crowded that day. You do get to ride more in the first few hours than the rest of the day when you get to a park right before opening time... so we do that.

We always talk about taking a mid-afternoon break but we never do. It seems, for us, that taking a slow lunch does the trick.. relax and get off the feet for an hour.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 29, 2010)

The last time we did extra magic hours, they were added on the end of the day, not before normal opening.  It was crowded for a while, but once the people figured out they couldn't get on any rides without a room key, the crowd thinned out quickly.  We actually enjoyed it because the place was so empty.

The thing that bothered me was that when we checked in, the hotel asked us if we wanted one or two room keys.  I said give us two, just in case.  Turns out if we didn't each have a room key, one of us would not have been allowed on the rides during extra magic hours.  They check for room keys for each adult, and if you don't have one, they don't let you in line.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 29, 2010)

All depends......

Are you staying on-site and are asking if you should take advantage.  Or are you staying off site and want to know if they are worth it?

Staying Off Site - definately stay away.

Staying On-Site:  Not worth the extra crowds for the AM hour.   The PM hours can be nice if you are going off season.

Example:   Magic Kingdom typically closes at 8pm off season.  Having from 8-10 pm there can be great.  If you are going during peak season - the park could close at 11pm.  Staying until 1am just isn't my thing - too late - but could be yours.

If you have little ones with you....I would not bother.  Most likely too late for them to stay out.

As another poster mentioned - it would depend a bit on what kind of tickets you have also.


----------



## jamstew (Jan 30, 2010)

I avoid the evening EMH simply because that park will almost always be more crowded all day and unless you stay until the bitter end, the lines are still pretty long. Plus, I'm not a night owl. YMMV. I love the morning EMH if it's going to be hot; otherwise I avoid those, too. I'd never do either one without a park hopper or AP.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 1, 2010)

ok, im going to do some rearranging then. we are onsite, but have a little one so we wont be doing the night ones, just the morning.


----------



## Bajanswife (Feb 2, 2010)

With little ones the morning EMH at Magic Kingdom may be worth it, as Fantasyland is open. But be aware that morning EMH at the other parks have limited open attractions, and many of them are the things that your little ones won't be riding. May not be worth it.

Also, consider if you're going back to a park after your break or not, and what your touring plan will be for the evening. If you aren't going back at all, then EMH at MK totally makes sense. If you are hopping to another park, realize that you won't have any Fastpasses for that evening session. So make sure the stuff you want to do is "filler" stuff i.e. not headliners, or maybe you just want to stroll around Epcot World Showcase? If you are going back to MK in the evening, gather as many Fastpasses as you can in the morning, and use them when you go back in the evening. This is the reasoning for not park hopping, by the way. Also, if you don't go to EMH at all, and you collect Fastpasses diligently, your experience after going back for the evening session can be greatly enhanced by not having the EMH crowds there, and by having a fist full of Fastpasses!


----------



## JamminJoe (Feb 2, 2010)

I downloaded an App on my Iphone which listed which park had the extra magic hours and if it was before the park opened or after closing. Out of the 7-days I took advantage of this a few times, balance of R&R and fun,


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 2, 2010)

jamstew said:


> I avoid the evening EMH simply because that park will almost always be more crowded all day and unless you stay until the bitter end, the lines are still pretty long. Plus, I'm not a night owl. YMMV. I love the morning EMH if it's going to be hot; otherwise I avoid those, too. I'd never do either one without a park hopper or AP.



We avoid the early EMH at any park. I kind of like going against the grain. 

Late EMH, I will do if I have been at that park earlier in the day and have collected some FP's for later use. We did this at MK Sunday before T-giving(it's always late EMH that night). Gathered a bunch of FP's during the day at MK, went back to rest and swim. Went to dinner over at Narcoossee's, then back to MK. 

It's also good to go to a park in the am, the day after it has late EMH.


----------



## elaine (Feb 2, 2010)

*since you are there for 2 weeks--get the park hopper*

get the park hopper--since you are going for 2 weeks, that $50 per ticket will be worth it.  If you are early risers, go to EMH, leave for lunch--afternoon nap, then go to another park in the PM.
Your baby will be just under 1 year, I think?? Most still take an 
AM and PM nap.  The AM nap can easily be in the stroller with the PM in the room.  If naps have merged to a longer one around noon, then definitely go to EMH and leave for the noon nap, lunch, swim, relax and go back to another park that PM for a few hours--strolling around Epcot and eating at one of the countries, or just having a drink or a fun counter service meal is a nice way to wind down--you could do this for quite a few evenings.
Also, I try to avoid the park with EMH in the PM when going back into the parks, b/c that one will start to fill up at about 5 with PH people who are going for EMH. have fun--and great trades into DVC! Elaine


----------

